# [SOLVED] Office 2013 problems



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

1) Outlook 2013: not formatting phone numbers the way Outlook 2010 did. Also using country code 2 instead of 1. (now formatting as 2 xxxxxxx instead of 1 (xxx) xxx-xxxx. How do I change or fic this?
2) Word and Excel 2013: How do I use my Office 2010 templates?
3) Color scheme is horrible. Changed to grey, but not much better.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Office 2013 problems*

Let's take question #1 here. Only ask 1 question in a thread.
In 2013 instead of typing the number in the Home/Business area, reopen the contact and select the Check Phone Number option. Typing the area code and number there should come out the way you're used to.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Office 2013 problems*



Corday said:


> Let's take question #1 here. Only ask 1 question in a thread.
> In 2013 instead of typing the number in the Home/Business area, reopen the contact and select the Check Phone Number option. Typing the area code and number there should come out the way you're used to.


I don't see where the Check Phone Number option is.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Office 2013 problems*

After reopening, click the business or home button. It should show.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Office 2013 problems*



Corday said:


> After reopening, click the business or home button. It should show.


OK; i see it; but that's a real pain to have to fill in each field every time. With Outlook 2010, you could just enter xxxxxxxxxx, double-click the blank space to the right and it would format at 1 (xxx) xxx-xxxx. Now, I even have to enter the "-" in the middle of the number or it does not come out.
Upgraded Software should make your life easier, not more difficult.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Office 2013 problems*

Hopefully Microsoft will fix this. You're not alone in favoring the "old way".


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Office 2013 problems*



Corday said:


> Hopefully Microsoft will fix this. You're not alone in favoring the "old way".


Also wanted to say that the "new" way still puts 2 in the country code. How do I change this to "1"?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Office 2013 problems*

Go into the Phone & Modem options in your Control Panel (not Outlook). Put the "1" in your dialing properties.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Office 2013 problems*



Corday said:


> Go into the Phone & Modem options in your Control Panel (not Outlook). Put the "1" in your dialing properties.


That option is not there in Control Panel > Phone & Modem. (Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit). This was never an issue with Office 2010


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Office 2013 problems*

I'm trying to work around your problem since it's unusual. In the Control Panel get to Region and Language. Make sure you're set for U.S. English.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Office 2013 problems*

In you Outlook Help type +1 Phone Prefix. I got a slipstick answer there.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Office 2013 problems*



Corday said:


> I'm trying to work around your problem since it's unusual. In the Control Panel get to Region and Language. Make sure you're set for U.S. English.


That fixed it. Thank you.


----------



## corke (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Office 2013 problems*



Corday said:


> In you Outlook Help type +1 Phone Prefix. I got a slipstick answer there.


That does not work. Outlook help cannot find +1 phone prefix. But your other suggestion (US English) did the trick. I had it as Canada English


----------

